# Intubation Kit



## Tigger (Sep 25, 2014)

In stocking our new ambulance we've decided we want a complete intubation kit kept in the cabinets to go along with the one in the bag that is not accessible while transporting. 

I'm looking for a kit that can hold adult blades, tubes, BLS airways, confirmation devices, and tube securement. We currently use a Conterra roll in our airway bag, but it is not big enough to carry confirmation devices.

What's good that maybe won't break the bank?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Sep 25, 2014)

My old service used an Iron Duck intubation kit. A clamshell zippered thing. It held the backup intubation gear.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Sep 25, 2014)

Instead of keeping the confirmation devices in the intubation roll, keep one with each ambu-bag?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 25, 2014)

Our intubation kits contain everything to do with airway pretty much. OPAs, NPAs, 1-2 of each size tube, 1-2 of each Mac/Miller blades, big and small handle, magills, tube securing devices, waveform capno. 

I just can't remember the name of the brand we use. Let me do a little Google-fo and I'll get a name


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2014)

Remi said:


> Instead of keeping the confirmation devices in the intubation roll, keep one with each ambu-bag?



I've tried, but the fire departments rob us for restock on scene and I doubt they will bother to take said devices out.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

We keep our EtCO2 monitors in our bags that're attached to our monitor.

We have Thomas Pack intubation kits that fit inside our O2 bag using velcro to secure them. In them we carry 2.5-8.5 ETT, 16 and 18 Fr OG/NG, a pedi and adult commercial tube holder, two handles, a full set of Miller and Mac blades, a bougie, stylets for pedi and adult tubes, large and small magills, tape and a pair of syringes for the ETT cuffs. I usually have an EtCO2 probe in there as well. I hate the pedi tube holders, they don't work worth crap so I use tape or a NC. Works like a charm.

Basically this but ours are older:
http://www.thomasems.com/intubation-pack.html


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> We keep our EtCO2 monitors in our bags that're attached to our monitor.
> 
> We have Thomas Pack intubation kits that fit inside our O2 bag using velcro to secure them. In them we carry 2.5-8.5 ETT, 16 and 18 Fr OG/NG, a pedi and adult commercial tube holder, two handles, a full set of Miller and Mac blades, a bougie, stylets for pedi and adult tubes, large and small magills, tape and a pair of syringes for the ETT cuffs. I usually have an EtCO2 probe in there as well. I hate the pedi tube holders, they don't work worth crap so I use tape or a NC. Works like a charm.
> 
> ...


Haven't heard of a NC to secure a pedi tube. How is that done


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 26, 2014)

DesertEMT66 said:


> Haven't heard of a NC to secure a pedi tube. How is that done


I cut the NC right before it becomes one, double loop in around the tube near where the prongs are, run it around their neck and tie it off on the side.  I've always done it along with tape just cause pedi tubes come out so damn easily.

Plus you don't have to worry about tape sticking if they're diaphoretic. 

When I go back to work I'll get a picture for you.


----------



## Anjel (Sep 26, 2014)

This holds our OPAs, blades, handle, forceps, full set of tubes (2 of each), scalpel, and inside the zipper is the tube holder, etco2, NPA, goggles, and 2 King airways. 

It is the  Pacific Coast Series S400 ALS Intubation Module. Cost about 100 bucks.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Sep 26, 2014)

Anjel said:


> This holds our OPAs, blades, handle, forceps, full set of tubes (2 of each), scalpel, and inside the zipper is the tube holder, etco2, NPA, goggles, and 2 King airways.
> 
> It is the  Pacific Coast Series S400 ALS Intubation Module. Cost about 100 bucks.


This is the same kit that we use (just different color)


----------



## Tigger (Sep 26, 2014)

That right there is about what we need. Nearly all of our pediatric stuff is in a Broselow bag so we don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Jim37F (Nov 10, 2014)

This is our intubation kit we keep on the ambulance. Nothing fancy, just a pouch that carries a tube and laryngscope and the like. I don't think it's a commercial purpose built pouch, but it does the job.


----------



## irishboxer384 (Nov 13, 2014)

Statpak equipment is very good...good quality zips/elastics etc. They hold all your airway kit. I have never bought just the airway bag individually but I think it's about $50-100.

I've used these for a few projects now and never had any issues...they're quick to deploy and protects the equipment even when used in rough conditions. Haven't found anything else I'd pick over it to be honest.


----------

